# Fudge



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

Not a reptile, but the best little hamster ever. Loved you to bits my little friend, thanks for hanging on long enough to say goodbye. 
Will miss you so much little fella. 
Have to go, am dripping all over the keyboard.

Night night little friend.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

so sad......


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

sorry 2 hear that RIP


----------



## Jessica (Oct 21, 2007)

Aww, poor little fella.

I'v a baby guineapig called fudge.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

awwwww hunni so sorry to hear that


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

Awww poor fudge  Doesnt matter what creature, size or whatever, it still hurts 

RIP little guy


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks all.


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

poor little hamster. Sweet dreams


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

rip fudge

look out for ruby the hamster, my girl, when ur up there.

She'll help you


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

*Awwwwwwwww!*



drummerkid1993 said:


> rip fudge
> 
> look out for ruby the hamster, my girl, when ur up there.
> 
> She'll help you


Bless you - thats lovely.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

r.i.p. fudge god bless


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)




----------

